# If one more pax gets in my car and asks for the AUX cord I will scream!



## AudiMan (May 9, 2017)

What is it with these entitled pax? Almost every night one will ask for the AUX cord to which I reply that I don't have one. To which they nearly always reply with some shitty comment.
They are never going to tip me not are they ever traveling more then 10 minutes away. 
Usually it's 18-22 year old girls. But one time it was a mid 40s male with a SPC complete with asshole tone of voice who lectured me about how all good drivers offer AUX cords. I kindly explained to him that my radio is stock and therefore doesn't have a plug. To which he replied that I should just go by a whole new Stereo system! He even said "It wouldn't cost more then a few hundred dollars" to which I reply that I can't afford that. I am doing this for a living and we don't make that much. To which he gave me the standard Uber driver's are making bank spiel: "My friend's cousin's boyfriend says he makes $2500.00 a week"
There is no reasoning with these people. And I really hate it if they are in the front seat and just hijack the radio.

Uuuuggggg


----------



## MonkeyTOES (Oct 18, 2016)

Lol $2500. He probably never slept at all for the whole week.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

*Look around for an imaginary aux cord*

"I'm very sorry, but it looks like my last pax might have taken it..."


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

From now on, if someone asks for aux cable or iPhone charger, I will offer it for $5. Water bottle - $3. 

Days of free crap are over... 

Ask a taxi driver for aux cable, lets see what he says.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

AudiMan said:


> What is it with these entitled pax? Almost every night one will ask for the AUX cord to which I reply that I don't have one. To which they nearly always reply with some shitty comment.
> They are never going to tip me not are they ever traveling more then 10 minutes away.
> Usually it's 18-22 year old girls. But one time it was a mid 40s male with a SPC complete with asshole tone of voice who lectured me about how all good drivers offer AUX cords. I kindly explained to him that my radio is stock and therefore doesn't have a plug. To which he replied that I should just go by a whole new Stereo system! He even said "It wouldn't cost more then a few hundred dollars" to which I reply that I can't afford that. I am doing this for a living and we don't make that much. To which he gave me the standard Uber driver's are making bank spiel: "My friend's cousin's boyfriend says he makes $2500.00 a week"
> There is no reasoning with these people. And I really hate it if they are in the front seat and just hijack the radio.
> ...


same here, guy is 5 minutes from home and asked me for a charger..I told him dude you'll be home in 5 minutes..
that shut him up.lol


----------



## OverTheBarrell (May 7, 2017)

Chicago-uber said:


> From now on, if someone asks for aux cable or iPhone charger, I will offer it for $5. Water bottle - $3.
> 
> Days of free crap are over...
> 
> Ask a taxi driver for aux cable, lets see what he says.


We don't get paid taxi rates! why offer it ? 
Are they going to rate me down? there are plenty of other pax just waiting for thier next Uber


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

AudiMan said:


> What is it with these entitled pax? Almost every night one will ask for the AUX cord to which I reply that I don't have one. To which they nearly always reply with some shitty comment.
> They are never going to tip me not are they ever traveling more then 10 minutes away.
> Usually it's 18-22 year old girls. But one time it was a mid 40s male with a SPC complete with asshole tone of voice who lectured me about how all good drivers offer AUX cords. I kindly explained to him that my radio is stock and therefore doesn't have a plug. To which he replied that I should just go by a whole new Stereo system! He even said "It wouldn't cost more then a few hundred dollars" to which I reply that I can't afford that. I am doing this for a living and we don't make that much. To which he gave me the standard Uber driver's are making bank spiel: "My friend's cousin's boyfriend says he makes $2500.00 a week"
> There is no reasoning with these people. And I really hate it if they are in the front seat and just hijack the radio.
> ...


I wouldn't have changed a thing except at the end when he starts to go into the uber spiel; I would politely pull over, turn around and ask if he can show me how much he's paying for the trip

It's probably just a couple of bucks, if not just under $20. I would then explain that I get paid about 70% of that gross, that's before tax, after taxes (which is higher for an individual doing 1099 then w2) I only earn about 60-70% of that

Ask him to do some calculations, if you're lucky to get steady pings and drive steady at 8hrs a day, that drive being what, 10-20 mins? Calculating dead time you probably can do 2-3 trips if lucky. How much would that be in day in earnings...ask him, if that's enough for a brand new stereo

And while we're looking at how much he pays, compared to how much a taxi would have cost him and how much I'm actually netting, I'd tell him I expect a tip at the end.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

AudiMan said:


> What is it with these entitled pax? Almost every night one will ask for the AUX cord to which I reply that I don't have one. To which they nearly always reply with some shitty comment.
> They are never going to tip me not are they ever traveling more then 10 minutes away.
> Usually it's 18-22 year old girls. But one time it was a mid 40s male with a SPC complete with asshole tone of voice who lectured me about how all good drivers offer AUX cords. I kindly explained to him that my radio is stock and therefore doesn't have a plug. To which he replied that I should just go by a whole new Stereo system! He even said "It wouldn't cost more then a few hundred dollars" to which I reply that I can't afford that. I am doing this for a living and we don't make that much. To which he gave me the standard Uber driver's are making bank spiel: "My friend's cousin's boyfriend says he makes $2500.00 a week"
> There is no reasoning with these people. And I really hate it if they are in the front seat and just hijack the radio.
> ...


One of the reasons I work strictly the airport/days, we don't get this type of pax. I used to drive nights, and would get aux cord people, and they would always play rap, which i cannot stand.


----------



## FormerDriverAtl (Nov 15, 2015)

AudiMan said:


> What is it with these entitled pax? Almost every night one will ask for the AUX cord to which I reply that I don't have one. To which they nearly always reply with some shitty comment.
> They are never going to tip me not are they ever traveling more then 10 minutes away.
> Usually it's 18-22 year old girls. But one time it was a mid 40s male with a SPC complete with asshole tone of voice who lectured me about how all good drivers offer AUX cords. I kindly explained to him that my radio is stock and therefore doesn't have a plug. To which he replied that I should just go by a whole new Stereo system! He even said "It wouldn't cost more then a few hundred dollars" to which I reply that I can't afford that. I am doing this for a living and we don't make that much. To which he gave me the standard Uber driver's are making bank spiel: "My friend's cousin's boyfriend says he makes $2500.00 a week"
> There is no reasoning with these people. And I really hate it if they are in the front seat and just hijack the radio.
> ...


Honestly, how do you drive for Über with no aux? Having an aux is part of your raison d'être and joi de vivre.


----------



## OverTheBarrell (May 7, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> One of the reasons I work strictly the airport/days, we don't get this type of pax. I used to drive nights, and would get aux cord people, and they would always play rap, which i cannot stand.


My Aux cord is only a power cord... it goes no where but to the power adapter.. not that it stops them from trying ...

This apple play junk in these new radios urks me, no where in the settings can you turn it off or disable it.. my rant.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

AudiMan said:


> What is it with these entitled pax? Almost every night one will ask for the AUX cord to which I reply that I don't have one. To which they nearly always reply with some shitty comment.
> They are never going to tip me not are they ever traveling more then 10 minutes away.
> Usually it's 18-22 year old girls. But one time it was a mid 40s male with a SPC complete with asshole tone of voice who lectured me about how all good drivers offer AUX cords. I kindly explained to him that my radio is stock and therefore doesn't have a plug. To which he replied that I should just go by a whole new Stereo system! He even said "It wouldn't cost more then a few hundred dollars" to which I reply that I can't afford that. I am doing this for a living and we don't make that much. To which he gave me the standard Uber driver's are making bank spiel: "My friend's cousin's boyfriend says he makes $2500.00 a week"
> There is no reasoning with these people. And I really hate it if they are in the front seat and just hijack the radio.
> ...


No aux cord for iPhone 7


----------



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

I hope people don't jump to conclusions here about rap and aux cord pax; my Pandora Radio when I'm driving is nothing but instrumental and old school, relatively clean hip-hop.

But one time I had a pax text me "Please have your bluetooth ready....thanks". What type of cars does he get where giving him bluetooth is standard, let alone expected?!


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

Bluetooth ready... Hit arrived, drive past, cancel at 5. LOL.



MaximusMurkimus said:


> I hope people don't jump to conclusions here about rap and aux cord pax; my Pandora Radio when I'm driving is nothing but instrumental and old school, relatively clean hip-hop.
> 
> But one time I had a pax text me "Please have your bluetooth ready....thanks". What type of cars does he get where giving him bluetooth is standard, let alone expected?!


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

MaximusMurkimus said:


> I hope people don't jump to conclusions here about rap and aux cord pax; my Pandora Radio when I'm driving is nothing but instrumental and old school, relatively clean hip-hop.
> 
> But one time I had a pax text me "Please have your bluetooth ready....thanks". What type of cars does he get where giving him bluetooth is standard, let alone expected?!


Lol.. I would've texted back..

"Please have $20 ready for a tip... thanks"


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

MaximusMurkimus said:


> I hope people don't jump to conclusions here about rap and aux cord pax; my Pandora Radio when I'm driving is nothing *but instrumental and old school*, relatively clean hip-hop.
> 
> But one time I had a pax text me "Please have your bluetooth ready....thanks". What type of cars does he get where giving him bluetooth is standard, let alone expected?!


I was right with you at old school, but my old school is Dean Martin, Frank Sinatra etc My PAX scream for aux cords! All I say is "When the Moon hits your eyes like a big pizza of pie, that an AUX CORD."


----------



## AudiMan (May 9, 2017)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> same here, guy is 5 minutes from home and asked me for a charger..I told him dude you'll be home in 5 minutes..
> that shut him up.lol


I gladly let them charge. I even have two different styles of iPhone charger as well as my Android charger. But Aux is where I draw the line.



Go4 said:


> I was right with you at old school, but my old school is Dean Martin, Frank Sinatra etc My PAX scream for aux cords! All I say is "When the Moon hits your eyes like a big pizza of pie, that an AUX CORD."


I love playing music like that. I play a broad variety including country. Even a little bit of modern stuff gets mixed in. I usually just play whatever I'm in the mood for and not overly loud.



MaximusMurkimus said:


> I hope people don't jump to conclusions here about rap and aux cord pax; my Pandora Radio when I'm driving is nothing but instrumental and old school, relatively clean hip-hop.
> 
> But one time I had a pax text me "Please have your bluetooth ready....thanks". What type of cars does he get where giving him bluetooth is standard, let alone expected?!


And I could handle that if it were the kind of thing they wanted to play. But 9 times Outta 10 they are going hardcore.

One other thing to keep in mind here folks. I have heard Rumblings that Uber is going to set it up so pax can play what they want through your Pandora. So I don't use Pandora just in case that ever becomes a thing. I use Google Play Music. $12.99 a month and it gets you a free subscription to YouTube Red which is handy on slow nights.


----------



## OverTheBarrell (May 7, 2017)

Gosh .. in Australia we don't get unlimited data on phone plans .. yeah I'm not going to stream music, let alone pandora though MY Internet connection!


----------



## Duro (Dec 22, 2016)

Here's a line I use: "Ox cart? I do have an ox cart but the automobile runs so much smoother and faster. It would take an hour and a half to get there by ox cart." It'll throw them off every time.


----------



## FormerDriverAtl (Nov 15, 2015)

AudiMan said:


> I gladly let them charge. I even have two different styles of iPhone charger as well as my Android charger. But Aux is where I draw the line.
> 
> I love playing music like that. I play a broad variety including country. Even a little bit of modern stuff gets mixed in. I usually just play whatever I'm in the mood for and not overly loud.
> 
> ...


Über already has done that or maybe it's gone. While I was driving, passengers could use your pandora and data.


----------



## excel2345 (Dec 14, 2015)

AudiMan said:


> What is it with these entitled pax? Almost every night one will ask for the AUX cord to which I reply that I don't have one. To which they nearly always reply with some shitty comment.
> They are never going to tip me not are they ever traveling more then 10 minutes away.
> Usually it's 18-22 year old girls. But one time it was a mid 40s male with a SPC complete with asshole tone of voice who lectured me about how all good drivers offer AUX cords. I kindly explained to him that my radio is stock and therefore doesn't have a plug. To which he replied that I should just go by a whole new Stereo system! He even said "It wouldn't cost more then a few hundred dollars" to which I reply that I can't afford that. I am doing this for a living and we don't make that much. To which he gave me the standard Uber driver's are making bank spiel: "My friend's cousin's boyfriend says he makes $2500.00 a week"
> There is no reasoning with these people. And I really hate it if they are in the front seat and just hijack the radio.
> ...


I just tell them someone stole it, that quiets them right down.


----------



## Milfordctuber (Sep 13, 2016)

I had a group of four bratty college kids that I picked up over the weekend from the train station, that were traveling six minutes away. The aux cord question came up a few seconds into the ride. My response was "I'll have to check, but I think it was taken by a previous rider", luckily at that point, a song came on the radio that they liked and all started singing along with. I thought that should take care of them until the drop-off. Nope... With about a minute remaining, one of them pipes up "Did ya ever find that aux cord?". I wanted to smack him!


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

I just tell them the aux outlet doens't work right which seems to work the best so far with stopping the conversation. As for chargers I keep two in the car routed to the back seat which I have got a lot of praise for it and my set back was maybe $10 from Five Below store for both of them.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

MaximusMurkimus said:


> I hope people don't jump to conclusions here about rap and aux cord pax; my Pandora Radio when I'm driving is nothing but instrumental and old school, relatively clean hip-hop.
> 
> But one time I had a pax text me "Please have your bluetooth ready....thanks". What type of cars does he get where giving him bluetooth is standard, let alone expected?!


Replay "Please have cash for a tip".


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

Duro said:


> Here's a line I use: "Ox cart? I do have an ox cart but the automobile runs so much smoother and faster. It would take an hour and a half to get there by ox cart." It'll throw them off every time.


If I could like this a thousand times, I would. I don't even mind lending people an aux cord, and I _still _want to use this line!


----------



## redd38 (May 22, 2015)

Just tell them the last PAX stole it and once you get enough tip money you'll buy a new one.

You need to learn to answer the repetitive questions in a way that benefits you the most. Just telling a PAX that you don't have an aux cord doesn't do you any good.

Like when a PAX asks if you've been busy today, tell them it's been a bit slow but the tips have been a little better than average today. Makes the PAX realize that other people tip, especially on a slow day.

There's always a way to redirect questions to get the PAX thinking the way you want them to think. There's also a way to answer questions that just upset the PAX. If you're not actively doing the former then you're probably inadvertently doing the latter.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I had some dopey millenial kid telling me about his indie band, asks if he can play his music for me through the aux cord.

I told him I don't have a cord, sorry. He goes "Oh, well I can pair up to your bluetooth".

As if I want to hear this loser's shitty music? How sad is your stuff if you need validation from your 4 minutes with an Uber driver?

"Sorry, can't pair while the car is in motion, won't let you".

"Oh, I can pair when we get to our destination and you can check it out then"

I actually laughed in his face at that. Jesus. What a ****ing sadsack.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

swingset said:


> I had some dopey millenial kid telling me about his indie band, asks if he can play his music for me through the aux cord.
> 
> I told him I don't have a cord, sorry. He goes "Oh, well I can pair up to your bluetooth".
> 
> ...


LOL! Should have said can you mail me a cassette tape of it then I can listen to it at home... Kid would have been mind boggled to what a cassette tape is haha.


----------



## OCMike (Jan 24, 2017)

Here's the line I use when a Pax asks me for an aux cord. I've had charging cables stolen, and I don't replace them until I get enough in tips. 
"My last Pax stole my aux cord, and I use my tip money to buy amenities for the car."


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Only time I ever dropped the F bomb with riders in the car....

Picked up an african guy on Pool (I know, I know) who was clearly from a French speaking country. Asked me for Aux cord. Started playing some hard rap in French language. It actually sounded really good. Second riders, young white American couple.....get in the car, guy's still playing his jams. He starts playing like 45 seconds of a jam then changing songs. Then he starts messing with the volume. So low you can't hear it. Trying to ruin my speakers. Finally, he's turning it up on his phone while I'm turning it down on my sound system until he finally reached max on his phone volume. Thankfully he didn't touch my volume control. Finally let him off, I say to the others, "from now on, I don't have an Aux cord. The music was fine, BUT STOP CHANGING IN THE MIDDLE OF SONGS AND ****ING WITH THE VOLUME!" I apologized profusely for the language, but they said it's all good as they were with me all the way on what I said. They tipped me, 5*d me, left a nice note. 

Since that night, I don't have an Aux cord. No, that isn't an Aux cord you saw when I just opened my console. It doesn't work. No, you can't test it.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

excel2345 said:


> I just tell them someone stole it, that quiets them right down.


Same here, actually had one stolen and one broken.. But if they want to buy one from me, I'd gladly sell one to them 1 for $5.00. New, sealed, works for both Android and iPhone. Few buy, those that don't, really didn't need it to begin with. Can be bought on eBay for $1.00 each. Although here is where I offer a free charger should they want one. I was offered to drive for a company that books both rides and hotels for their clients. This particular client I transported paid me (actually the booking company paid) $29.00+ (after Lyft's cut) to get him to the destination, + a $5.00 tip from the client himself. Now when they book a ride thru me they pay me a fee of $40.00 (for the same trip), tip included. If I go pick up their client, and he changed plans, they pay me the same $40.00, just for going to the pu point. Then another $40.00 when he is ready again. This particular client has changed his plans twice already. When all complete I will collect $154.00. At that price, I'll even give him a FREE charging cord, should he need one. Funny thing, when I went to pick up the client the last time, and he wasn't ready to leave, within 1 mile from the pu location, I got a ping from the exact location to the airport, so the trip wasn't a total waste of my time and distance. Ching, ching, ching :>) Although there is one catch..... I will be there at the time the booking company wants me there to pick up their client, so their client doesn't have to wait for a ride to arrive. Yea, big problem :>) Being sarcastic!


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

Had a pax ask for my aux cord and I looked at the trip and was like "this ride is going to last three minutes, by the time I untangle it and you plug in we will be there" and she pouted and said she had the most amazing beautiful song to listen too. I said shucks, guess I will just have to listen to my crappy music till we get there.


----------



## GaryWinFlorida (Jan 3, 2016)

Sorry, my aux cord is still wrapped around the neck of the last kid that asked for it ...


----------



## Skyring (Sep 17, 2015)

I love it when passengers want to play their own music. Makes them happy, and god knows I get tired of my own stuff all the time. Usually it's something different, something interesting, and sometimes something I really like. 

Nothing like having a bunch of happy teenagers bopping along and telling me I'm the best driver ever. Love it!

And if it's something I really don't like, hey, they'll be out of my car in a few minutes. 

I'd rather my car be full of cheerful people - including myself - then have a bunch of sourpusses.


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

^^^ this!


----------



## Jayman (May 26, 2015)

Had some millennials ask for an AUX cord. At that time I didn't have one so I said I should get an auxiliary cord.

They didn't know that's what AUX means.


----------



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

Nun,nun,nun,no! YOU TELL THEM A RIDER BROKE IT! LOL


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Shea F. Kenny said:


> Nun,nun,nun,no! YOU TELL THEM A RIDER BROKE IT! LOL


----------



## RIDESHARE_BRO (Apr 10, 2017)

Skyring said:


> I love it when passengers want to play their own music. Makes them happy, and god knows I get tired of my own stuff all the time. Usually it's something different, something interesting, and sometimes something I really like.
> 
> Nothing like having a bunch of happy teenagers bopping along and telling me I'm the best driver ever. Love it!
> 
> ...


Exactly! I for one completely agree with you. I don't understand why some people are so standoff-ish about having someone listen to a song they like? Who cares if it might not be something u normally don't listen too or care for, that's the point to have a happy customer enjoy the ride. plus if the ride is short its only a few mins & most of the time, the Pax I lend my aux cord to will tip me!


----------



## kupalka (Dec 17, 2016)

Chicago-uber said:


> Lol.. I would've texted back..
> 
> "Please have $20 ready for a tip... thanks"


Wrong choice of word..instead of "tip", say "fee"


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I've been telling kids that a previous passenger broke my aux cord for years now, and that Uber refused to reimburse for the damage. That seems to work better than saying I don't have one.


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

AudiMan said:


> What is it with these entitled pax? Almost every night one will ask for the AUX cord to which I reply that I don't have one. To which they nearly always reply with some shitty comment.
> They are never going to tip me not are they ever traveling more then 10 minutes away.
> Usually it's 18-22 year old girls. But one time it was a mid 40s male with a SPC complete with asshole tone of voice who lectured me about how all good drivers offer AUX cords. I kindly explained to him that my radio is stock and therefore doesn't have a plug. To which he replied that I should just go by a whole new Stereo system! He even said "It wouldn't cost more then a few hundred dollars" to which I reply that I can't afford that. I am doing this for a living and we don't make that much. To which he gave me the standard Uber driver's are making bank spiel: "My friend's cousin's boyfriend says he makes $2500.00 a week"
> There is no reasoning with these people. And I really hate it if they are in the front seat and just hijack the radio.
> ...


guns are legal where you are aren't they?


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

kupalka said:


> Wrong choice of word..instead of "tip", say "fee"


Uber drivers can accept tips, they cannot negotiate additional fees. They can get deactivated for that.

Keep asking for tips, NOT fees.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Skyring said:


> I love it when passengers want to play their own music. Makes them happy, and god knows I get tired of my own stuff all the time. Usually it's something different, something interesting, and sometimes something I really like.
> 
> Nothing like having a bunch of happy teenagers bopping along and telling me I'm the best driver ever. Love it!
> 
> ...





RIDESHARE_BRO said:


> Exactly! I for one completely agree with you. I don't understand why some people are so standoff-ish about having someone listen to a song they like? Who cares if it might not be something u normally don't listen too or care for, that's the point to have a happy customer enjoy the ride. plus if the ride is short its only a few mins & most of the time, the Pax I lend my aux cord to will tip me!


I'm not so much caring about the happiness of my pax, but having a tablet in the back they can control the music to means they are preoccupied with looking up a song, singing along, then looking up the next song. That leaves me alone to just drive. No awkward silence or the need to start a conversation.

There has been many instances that I did discover a new song, new artist or even an old classic favorite I forgot about thanks to the pax picking their own song. Having the tablet back there ready to play makes it easier, no handing off aux cord. They just click the Spotify app and pick a song. Then when they exit, I change the song back to my playlist from the device I have up front. Spotify Connect is awesome!


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

MaximusMurkimus said:


> I hope people don't jump to conclusions here about rap and aux cord pax; my Pandora Radio when I'm driving is nothing but instrumental and old school, relatively clean hip-hop.
> 
> But one time I had a pax text me "Please have your bluetooth ready....thanks". What type of cars does he get where giving him bluetooth is standard, let alone expected?!


I would have texted back, blue tooth is on, Please have your tip ready....thanks.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

I tell pax that other pax broke what ever cord they are asking for. Some pax are bold enough to ask for the cord that's charging my iphone so I zip tied the cord to the mount. Now I can say "aaaawww sorry cord won't reach."


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Mine is plugged into my phone, right on top playing my music, and the phone is over the center air vent, right in front view. But last time instead of saying they can't use it, they asked if I _had_ an aux cord. So I just said "no". There were 3 of them, including one in the front seat, but no one balked. A girl in the back even said something to her friend like "yeah, not all cars have them, like my car...........". 15 minute ride with the cord sticking off the top of my phone front & center, but no one seemed upset, and they all were in conversation from the moment they entered the vehicle anyways. It's easier to just say you don't have one, than saying you can't use it. Not every rider is like the one in the OP. That guy is super doo shay.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

FormerDriverAtl said:


> Über already has done that or maybe it's gone. While I was driving, passengers could use your pandora and data.


That can be disabled in the app. Then you get to use the ad free Pandora yourself
A broken aux cable works wonders. You can laugh as they try to figure it out. Then blame the last passenger for breaking it


----------



## Skyring (Sep 17, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> I'm not so much caring about the happiness of my pax, but having a tablet in the back they can control the music to means they are preoccupied with looking up a song, singing along, then looking up the next song. That leaves me alone to just drive. No awkward silence or the need to start a conversation.
> 
> There has been many instances that I did discover a new song, new artist or even an old classic favorite I forgot about thanks to the pax picking their own song. Having the tablet back there ready to play makes it easier, no handing off aux cord. They just click the Spotify app and pick a song. Then when they exit, I change the song back to my playlist from the device I have up front. Spotify Connect is awesome!


Brilliant! I tell passengers they can choose the music, but the mechanics of the process puts a lot of them off.

Having a tablet with Apple Music (or whatever) preloaded can simplify this.

How do you secure the thing?


----------



## jaybx17 (Mar 1, 2017)

Chicago-uber said:


> Lol.. I would've texted back..
> 
> "Please have $20 ready for a tip... thanks"





sporadic said:


> Bluetooth ready... Hit arrived, drive past, cancel at 5. LOL.





MaximusMurkimus said:


> I hope people don't jump to conclusions here about rap and aux cord pax; my Pandora Radio when I'm driving is nothing but instrumental and old school, relatively clean hip-hop.
> 
> But one time I had a pax text me "Please have your bluetooth ready....thanks". What type of cars does he get where giving him bluetooth is standard, let alone expected?!


LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

All of my hookups are hidden inside my center storage compartment.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

AudiMan said:


> What is it with these entitled pax? Almost every night one will ask for the AUX cord to which I reply that I don't have one. To which they nearly always reply with some shitty comment.
> They are never going to tip me not are they ever traveling more then 10 minutes away.
> Usually it's 18-22 year old girls. But one time it was a mid 40s male with a SPC complete with asshole tone of voice who lectured me about how all good drivers offer AUX cords. I kindly explained to him that my radio is stock and therefore doesn't have a plug. To which he replied that I should just go by a whole new Stereo system! He even said "It wouldn't cost more then a few hundred dollars" to which I reply that I can't afford that. I am doing this for a living and we don't make that much. To which he gave me the standard Uber driver's are making bank spiel: "My friend's cousin's boyfriend says he makes $2500.00 a week"
> There is no reasoning with these people. And I really hate it if they are in the front seat and just hijack the radio.
> ...


I agree. Some riders seem to think they own the car.

I solved the problem. TOOK OUT THE MODERN DAY STEREO & REPLACED IT WITH A HIGH END STANDARD STEREO. NO AUX!!

With few exceptions, nobody cared. I ask if they have a music preference and hit that station.

Drive safe


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Put a sign on your tip jar that says “No aux cord available.”


----------



## Rickyraws (Feb 23, 2018)

Do people who ask for AUX cords to play their music usually listen to their music and shut up?

If it means not having to make small talk with certain passengers, I'll force the cord in their hand once I start driving lol


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Rickyraws said:


> Do people who ask for AUX cords to play their music usually listen to their music and shut up?
> 
> If it means not having to make small talk with certain passengers, I'll force the cord in their hand once I start driving lol


I believe you're in the wrong business if you don't want to talk to people. I'm definitely not going to listen to their crappy music through an aux cord. When they ask for the radio it's kind of hard not too give them that.


----------



## Rickyraws (Feb 23, 2018)

June132017 said:


> I believe you're in the wrong business if you don't want to talk to people. I'm definitely not going to listen to their crappy music through an aux cord. When they ask for the radio it's kind of hard not too give them that.


I was mainly kidding. I personally don't give a crap about music, I'm usually focused on the road so I personally wouldn't mind. If I did I'd say sorry what you saw wasn't an AUX cord or something like that. When the pax and you have a good conversation (at least IMO as a rider) I don't see how that wouldn't help the driver.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> same here, guy is 5 minutes from home and asked me for a charger..I told him dude you'll be home in 5 minutes..
> that shut him up.lol


I was at a redlight across from this woman's destination (another bar) and she asked for a charger. She got lippy when I told her we had 20 yards to go, so by the time I dug one out for her and she got it plugged in, I told her to exit.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

AudiMan said:


> What is it with these entitled pax? Almost every night one will ask for the AUX cord to which I reply that I don't have one. To which they nearly always reply with some shitty comment.
> They are never going to tip me not are they ever traveling more then 10 minutes away.
> Usually it's 18-22 year old girls. But one time it was a mid 40s male with a SPC complete with asshole tone of voice who lectured me about how all good drivers offer AUX cords. I kindly explained to him that my radio is stock and therefore doesn't have a plug. To which he replied that I should just go by a whole new Stereo system! He even said "It wouldn't cost more then a few hundred dollars" to which I reply that I can't afford that. I am doing this for a living and we don't make that much. To which he gave me the standard Uber driver's are making bank spiel: "My friend's cousin's boyfriend says he makes $2500.00 a week"
> There is no reasoning with these people. And I really hate it if they are in the front seat and just hijack the radio.
> ...


1* him, and call India and ask that you not be matched with him, he has anger issues


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AudiMan said:


> What is it with these entitled pax? Almost every night one will ask for the AUX cord to which I reply that I don't have one. To which they nearly always reply with some shitty comment.
> They are never going to tip me not are they ever traveling more then 10 minutes away.
> Usually it's 18-22 year old girls. But one time it was a mid 40s male with a SPC complete with asshole tone of voice who lectured me about how all good drivers offer AUX cords. I kindly explained to him that my radio is stock and therefore doesn't have a plug. To which he replied that I should just go by a whole new Stereo system! He even said "It wouldn't cost more then a few hundred dollars" to which I reply that I can't afford that. I am doing this for a living and we don't make that much. To which he gave me the standard Uber driver's are making bank spiel: "My friend's cousin's boyfriend says he makes $2500.00 a week"
> There is no reasoning with these people. And I really hate it if they are in the front seat and just hijack the radio.
> ...


Tupac Lives !



sporadic said:


> *Look around for an imaginary aux cord*
> 
> "I'm very sorry, but it looks like my last pax might have taken it..."


I tell them " Uber promised to send me one in the WELCOME PACKAGE i NEVER received !"

UBER LIES !



June132017 said:


> I believe you're in the wrong business if you don't want to talk to people. I'm definitely not going to listen to their crappy music through an aux cord. When they ask for the radio it's kind of hard not too give them that.


I have XM co.mercial free.
Its ALL they get.
20 hour days in car. Got tired of 6 hours of commercials daily.


----------



## MelaninFellow (Jan 17, 2018)

I tell them no an offer to put on a radio station.

Protip: I know they dont listen to radio but it still makes it sound like I care about their music


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

AudiMan said:


> What is it with these entitled pax? Almost every night one will ask for the AUX cord to which I reply that I don't have one. To which they nearly always reply with some shitty comment.
> They are never going to tip me not are they ever traveling more then 10 minutes away.
> Usually it's 18-22 year old girls. But one time it was a mid 40s male with a SPC complete with asshole tone of voice who lectured me about how all good drivers offer AUX cords. I kindly explained to him that my radio is stock and therefore doesn't have a plug. To which he replied that I should just go by a whole new Stereo system! He even said "It wouldn't cost more then a few hundred dollars" to which I reply that I can't afford that. I am doing this for a living and we don't make that much. To which he gave me the standard Uber driver's are making bank spiel: "My friend's cousin's boyfriend says he makes $2500.00 a week"
> There is no reasoning with these people. And I really hate it if they are in the front seat and just hijack the radio.
> ...


Hahahaha.

Simple. Dont touch my sh**.

I just tell ppl i dont want to listen to their music.

Quit being a pushover.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

prsvshine said:


> I would have texted back, blue tooth is on, Please have your tip ready....thanks.


"Bluetooth ready and working to provide Uber service and accurate GPS directions."



Oscar Levant said:


> One of the reasons I work strictly the airport/days, we don't get this type of pax. I used to drive nights, and would get aux cord people, and they would always play rap, which i cannot stand.


I had one guy from the airport taking a 40 mile trip. I felt something alongside of me and saw that he was rummaging around (or trying to, anyway) my center console. Just opened the lid up!

Lucky he still has fingers.

I pulled over, broke out my most maternal tone and scolded him for being nosey and looking in places he had no right to. After all, what if I had something in there not appropriate for a stranger's eyes? This IS my personal car, after all.

Found my charger cord, warned him it was a slow one, and he sheepishly thanked me and sat back in his seat. Caught him looking at me the whole trip.

End of the trip, he leaves me a $20 bill, an all-star driver badge, and a comment: "Cute driver!"

It can pay to stand up for yourself. It's all in how you do it.


----------



## Rickyraws (Feb 23, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> "Bluetooth ready and working to provide Uber service and accurate GPS directions."
> 
> I had one guy from the airport taking a 40 mile trip. I felt something alongside of me and saw that he was rummaging around (or trying to, anyway) my center console. Just opened the lid up!
> 
> ...


Yikes!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> "Bluetooth ready and working to provide Uber service and accurate GPS directions."
> 
> I had one guy from the airport taking a 40 mile trip. I felt something alongside of me and saw that he was rummaging around (or trying to, anyway) my center console. Just opened the lid up!
> 
> ...


You successfully shamed him into a $20 tip.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

MaximusMurkimus said:


> I hope people don't jump to conclusions here about rap and aux cord pax; my Pandora Radio when I'm driving is nothing but instrumental and old school, relatively clean hip-hop.
> 
> But one time I had a pax text me "Please have your bluetooth ready....thanks". What type of cars does he get where giving him bluetooth is standard, let alone expected?!


I would text back. "Bluetooth ON and available. Please have $5 bill in hand. Give $5 tip to driver before prior to entering vehicle." If they cancel, GREAT!


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

I have an aftermarket system that does not have an AUX input. And it's a so much of a process to add a new device to it on Bluetooth that I tell them we'll probably be at their destination by the time the pairing is successful. But if they have a radio station they prefer, I will gladly change it. They usually don't bother.

Thank goodness I don't get the request much because I mostly drive morning airport runs.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> You successfully shamed him into a $20 tip.


And apparently tapped into some Mommy Issues, as well... LOL


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

1000+ rides and Ive never had anyone ask for an aux cord once, and I dont have one. I did have one annoying girl want to pair to my bluetooth. I let her , after 3 to 4 minutes she had it working, about 30 seconds later we arrived at destination.


----------

